# Anyone else see the photo album?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's getting busy right there!

[siteimg]6994[/siteimg]


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, ive got a couple pictures like that, but i dont like to brag to much. yeah right!!! thats alot of fish. going to see if i can do that tommorrow. the conditions are right for it if it isnt raining bad. you in mike?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I for sure could have done that the other day. Was only there for a while though and got 19.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

theres been alot of days when i should have killed that many. that almost 300 fish. ive deffinetly shot over 100, probably close to 200, but never that many.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I cant tell what kind of fish they are. Are they suckers or some kind of carp? Either way someone definatly had a good day!


----------

